# Christmas Log Cake



## boychef (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi,

I did some log cakes last christmas and am going to do it again. This time I'm going to make it more beautifully with some cake jutting out. I always wonder how they made part the of cake jut out from the top and how it manages to stay there. 

I went for class which only taught how to roll it up so the cake resemble a log. They didn't teach how the make a part of it jut out. Can anyone show me the way?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've seen it done (probably Julia Child) like this:

Bake two of the sponges. Roll both of them, reserving one to be the main log. Cut the other one on a slant making a short piece you can attach as a branch. Cut one or two more of the pieces and position them onto the main log to look like cut-off branches. Any leftover is cook's treat. :lips: 

A person who knows more about pastry can tell you how to attach the pieces firmly (I'm guessing wooden skewers or large wooden picks). 

Are you doing the meringue mushrooms and spun sugar moss too?


----------



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

I made a Buche De Noel based on Nick Malgieri's recipe in his book Perfect Cakes (love the book & the cook). It turned out beautiful and delicious.

NM's instructions are for one roll only and prior to frosting: 
trim both ends on a diagonal about 2 inches away from each end.
He places one of the pieces 2/3 along on _top _of the cake - not alongside of it. Of course you can place the other piece alongside as well - or just frost it and eat it for *the sake of quality assurance* 

NM has a photo of the cake and also has some good instuctions for the marzipan decorations. Have fun =)

edit to add: the piece that juts out is not unwieldy and the frosting holds it in place without a problem (It did not need any additional support).


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Dangel, your post reminded me that you can cut off the ends of the roll at a slant and reattach them as the log's 'branches'. No need to bake two rolls. DUH! :smiles:


----------



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

You just know that I *have to *make some of these now - I hope that I can hold off for 3 weeks tho! Yummy =)


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I don't remember the Bûche de Noël as being a jelly roll/Swiss roll cake. Below is a picture of a Bûche de Noël mold. I don't know if I have done the correct thing, but I have successfully used the mold with mousse and genoise, but not jelly roll style.

Anybody know of any other way to use this thing?


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I have only ever made as a Jelly/swiss roll.

If you made cake /sponge in the pan shown it would come out with a flat top.
I would rather say that the pan shown is for some sort of dough.
qahtan


----------



## dangel (Oct 21, 2006)

I was unaware that Nick Malgieri has a website (but of course he does!).
He has his Buche de Noel recipe posted there

http://www.nickmalgieri.com/recipes/...oel.html#sheet

I found it b/c I was looking for a photo of his finished product - no photo but a kickin' recipe.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

http://www.pastrychef.com/htmlpages/...e_de_noel.html

qahtan


----------



## boychef (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks everyne for the quick reply. Yup, I'm making some meringue mushrooms for deco and maybe adding in some marzipan deco. Think i'm gonna insert a toothpick as an added insurance for my ganache frost.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

The picture that I posted is an item that is labeled "Bûche de Noël" mold and is sold as such at Sur La Table. I've used it for mousse and layers of genoise, but not for baking anything. I'm not sure that it is for baking. 

It's a curious item, which is why I'm curious about it. I also noticed an interview with a pastry chef (famous) from a New York pattiserie (famous too) that they offer Bûche that is either rolled or not.

My grandmother was French and her Bûches were not rolled. Unfortunately, I have been separated from my family for decades and she died long before I could ask her for recipes.  

Have to mention, qahtan, that you come up with some fantastic recipes and suggestions. Nothing that I've tried of what you have posted has come out badly so far.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I've always rolled and seen them rolled.

That said, I've heard of others who use molds. However, I don't see any need for a Sur La Table (which I'm pretty sure is French for "overpriced") mold. If you want to mold, just cut the top off some PVC pipe from your local hardware store.

As for the branch, I make a diagonal cut on each end of the log (taking 2-3 inches off the top and tapering to almost nothing on the bottom). I then stack them on top of the log, about 4-5 inches from the end, with the narrow sides stacked towards the closest end. That gives the impression of a lopped off branch.

Then, I put on the frosting (leaving the ends free) with an offset icing spat, using the edge of it to make the bark pattern in the frosting.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

giggle... I've mentioned that to them myself. They objected.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I thank you for this.;-)))

"Have to mention, qahtan, that you come up with some fantastic recipes and suggestions. Nothing that I've tried of what you have posted has come out badly so far."

I am not in favour of recipes that don't work, to me it's just a waste.
Most times I try to post picture of how mine turned out, it some times helps. 
qahtan


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I add just a light dusting of cocoa to the tops of the meringue mushrooms before baking, for the decoration. qahtan

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58...2mushrooms.jpg


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Do we have a photo upload section of this forum? I love having a photo of the final product. A picture is worth a thousand words, they say.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

You can post photos by clicking on the image icon (second from the left) just above the window when you make a post and inserting the url as I have done with qhatan's link above:



Just upload the photo to any free photo site that allows links like the ImageShack.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Looks like you have Fantasia going on at your place, mudbug.

Wish I could figure out Imageshack properly. I'm technologically deficient enough to have to use other sites.... www.webaperture.com, for example. I have my photos in there under Free Rider, but they're not of food.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

this is the one i made last year.. it was my first attempt. 
i made a sponge sheet, and soaked it, filled it, rolled it. chilled it. trimmed the ends, and then cut the ends on a diagonal. then frosted the outside and garnished it. it was fun!


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

It's beautiful!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks, it was a challenge at work. somebody told chef that i didnt like to make 'em.. (not true) so of course, he had me make one!


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

looks good,,, ;-)) qahtan


----------

